# Can you freeze dove breast??



## Arrow3

A friend of mine gave me a bunch of dove breasts today....I can't cook all of these at one time....Has anyone ever froze them??  Did it affect the taste??


----------



## ryanwhit

Put em in water in a closed container and stick em in the freezer!!


----------



## huntnnut

No, you need to send those to me asap....


----------



## GA Hunter

Yes, you can freeze dove.  I don't wory about the water though.  I cut the breast off the bone and place them in small freezer bags in lots of 20 ( 10 dove ).  I make sure all of the air is out before sealing and then put the small bags inside of a gallon size freezer bag.  Make sure you write the date on each bag with a sharpie so you will know which ones to eat first.  I cooked some appetizers on the grill last Saturday from dove that have been frozen since January and they were outstanding.


----------



## Harvester

ryanwhit said:
			
		

> Put em in water in a closed container and stick em in the freezer!!



Freezer bag w/water for me


----------



## WOODIE13

ryanwhit said:
			
		

> Put em in water in a closed container and stick em in the freezer!!



Ditto.  Great for keep freezer burn away


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

I use water as well.


----------



## Dovebuster33

Ditto the water!!


----------



## ghart

I never freeze anything without being in water. I have doves in the freezer now. Gallon ziplock bags, doves in and cover all of them with water, then slowly lower the bag on the counter or sink it let the water push all of the air out then zip it closed. Works great for anything being frozen. I have had doves, fish etc for over a year in the freezer and when they thawed, they were great. No water= freezer burn and a nasty taste


----------

